# Whizzer art



## DirtNerd (Sep 6, 2014)

I hope i'm not breaking any forum rules by promoting someone's services, but i had to share. Just picked up a Whizzer print created by Adam Haynes called 'Ghostride'.
http://stickfort.com/shop/ghostride/

Super excited to have it on my wall.


----------

